

Sass, Less and CoffeeScript come to Visual Studio 2010 - traskjd
http://www.mindscapehq.com/blog/index.php/2011/07/14/visual-studio-sass-less-coffeescript-web-workbench/

======
davidf18
There is also a NuGet package/library for Visual Studio entitled
SassAndCoffee. Which method is preferable?

[http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2011/07/12/sassandcoffee...](http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2011/07/12/sassandcoffee-
hits-1-0/)

~~~
smhinsey
Additionally, there's Chirpy, which seems to be broadly the same set of
features, minus intellisense. <http://chirpy.codeplex.com/>

------
statictype
If anyone knows, are there command-line tools available to compile the files?
I develop on Windows but primarily use Vim to edit. I'd like to be able to
generate css/javascript from sass/coffeescript without having to use Visual
Studio 2010.

~~~
bitdiffusion
On the CoffeeScript side of things I have heard good things about
<https://github.com/alisey/CoffeeScript-Compiler-for-Windows> which doesn't
require cygwin afaik.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I'd caution against using this port. I had on a couple of occasions my files
get emptied from using it. Probably user error but still.

